# Seguridad en el Ajusco/San Nicolás Totolapan



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Buscando información del Ajusco me encontré con este tema y mi inquietud es preguntarles, que seguridad sienten que tenga el Ajusco y sus alrededores?

http://www.xpmexico.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=328


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Buscando información del Ajusco me encontré con este tema y mi inquietud es preguntarles, que seguridad sienten que tenga el Ajusco y sus alrededores?
> 
> http://www.xpmexico.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=328


Te voy a dar mi opinion. Eso paso hace un año y se armó un revuelo por todos los foros.

Creo que en la cd. de México no es super seguro (no creo que haya un lugar 100% seguro, por lo menos en la República Mexicana). Y como 4 meses antes también asaltaron a dos chavos y les robaron una Intense. Creo que son los únicos casos que he leido en SNT.

Sin embargo, pienso que es el sitio mas seguro cerca del DF.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Bueno eso si, gracias por contestar Roberto. Al parecer las Intense llaman mucho la atención  No estaría de más pedir licencia para cargar arma y justificarse con "tengo una Intense".


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Creo que han asaltado mas gente en chiluca... que tambien es seguro.

Yo creo que cuando te toca, te toca.

A mi me robaron una cleta en la Tercera Sección (Helipuerto) de Chapultepec... 

Por lo pronto, que bueno que las Titus no sean tan conocidas, ni abunden tanto.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Si, san nicolas (por lo general) es bastante seguro. Ha habido algunos incidentes, pero son pocos considerando la cantidad de gente que va...

aunque hace 2 semanas tacubaya y yo ibamos a bajar por 3 caídas cuando se acerca el vigilante y nos dice
"ass no les recomiendo bajar por ahi, me reportan una persona alcoholizada con una escopeta" :lol:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> aunque hace 2 semanas tacubaya y yo ibamos a bajar por 3 caídas cuando se acerca el vigilante y nos dice
> "ass no les recomiendo bajar por ahi, me reportan una persona alcoholizada con una escopeta" :lol:


Sorry dude, i was hungy and looking for quails; besides, you know i can´t put the beer aside.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

LMAO! Common rito. Tacu and 545 were lucky they didn't go down that way. I'm sure u would have taken them as rabbits trying to catch quails.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> aunque hace 2 semanas tacubaya y yo ibamos a bajar por 3 caídas cuando se acerca el vigilante y nos dice
> "ass no les recomiendo bajar por ahi, me reportan una persona alcoholizada con una escopeta" :lol:


Let me guess... you went down that way anyways... 

kids...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Let me guess... you went down that way anyways...
> 
> kids...


Nope, you are wrong again Warp.

We did the full loop instead.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Gauss said:


> Bueno eso si, gracias por contestar Roberto. Al parecer las Intense llaman mucho la atención  No estaría de más pedir licencia para cargar arma y justificarse con "tengo una Intense".


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Puss qué las bicis Intens salen güenas ????

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Nope, you are wrong again Warp.
> 
> We did the full loop instead.


Ah... I forgot you make the 3 Caidas loop several times... lazy bums.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Ah... I forgot you make the 3 Caidas loop several times... lazy bums.


At least I ride...

Btw, my camelback got stolen in SNT some months ago, I was pretty bummed about it as it contained money, Marzocchi pump, my cellphone etc..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> At least I ride...


Riding is overrated...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Riding is overrated...


You are overrated.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You are overrated.


That's a good thing...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

So is riding then.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

This thread is already overrated!

Por cierto! Supieron del asalto de hace poco a una de las tiendas de Teknobike? Creo que se llevaron más de 20 cletas. Yo creo si las dieran a buen precio se hubieran robado mucho menos o casi ninguna. Pero en fin, que mal plan... che ciudad de la ver... apesta de lo verde que está de tantos hongos!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yum... hongos.


----------

